# James Squire Australian Strong Ale



## RobW (1/7/05)

From the Maltshovel newsletter:

The boys have been heads down, beer glasses up, brewing the latest Limited Release for the cold winter months. 
Please welcome for the third consecutive year, the James Squire Australian Strong Ale. This 2005 Winter Release emulates the success of the original recipe in 2003 so you can feel a mellow warmth when the temperature drops this winter. Opening on July 1, the James Squire Australian Strong Ale can be purchased from all good bottle shops. 

pinch & a punch


----------



## jgriffin (2/7/05)

This was one of my favourite beers. I just bought a case of it, and have sampled the first one. It may be that my palate has changed over the last year, but i don't think this beer rates anywhere near the previous years ales.

There's a distinct lack of initial aroma, maybe a hint of toffee and dark fruits ( i admit i've just got over a mild cold so it may be my nose). First taste shows some strong caramel flavours, and maybe raisins, that turns into a burnt toffee flavour that sort of sits on the tongue.
Overall i'd say it lacks body for such a big beer. The lack of fruit also makes it feel like big beer that's been fermeted with a lager yeast.


----------



## Doc (2/7/05)

I tried to find it at three bottle shops today withough success.
Even rang one and they said they had it in. When I got their they had James Boags Strong Arm :angry:

Doc


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/7/05)

SWMBO went to Dan Murphy's today to track down some Squires Australian Strong Ale down for me. Alas to no avail.  

She got me a bottle of Coopers Vintage instead being as thoughtful as she is.

Helllloooo!! Here's a beer that sucked big time. <_< . Cloying fruit and stuff-all hops. Like a very bad, gutless, watery Belgian.

Warren -


----------



## Barry (3/7/05)

Good Day
I like the Vintage but I normally drink it when it is a year or so old. I wonder if you got a leftover JS Strong Ale from last years batch? The description sounds like an old beer past its best to me. Plus no one else can track it down so far. Just a thought.


----------



## tdh (3/7/05)

I found it and bought it at Booze Brothers on Grange Road Findon. they had loads of it.

tdh


----------



## mikem108 (4/7/05)

Liquor on Parade, Anzac parade that is!
I don't like this years version as much as 2003 :blink:


----------



## Weizguy (4/7/05)

I currently have a carton of last year's JS Strong. It's only missing 3 bottles, and is tasting quite nice.

Much better than when fresh. Has an aftertaste like Tooheys New IMHO.

Amazing how it matures without any yeast in the bottle, tho'.

Seth


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/7/05)

Would be interesting to know how long MS mature/store it before releasing it on the consuming pubic. :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Weizguy (4/7/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Would be interesting to know how long MS mature/store it before releasing it on the consuming pubic. :unsure:
> 
> Warren -
> [post="66006"][/post]​


IMO, no where near long enough.

Your perception, however, may be different...

Seth out


----------



## Snow (4/7/05)

jgriffin said:


> This was one of my favourite beers. I just bought a case of it, and have sampled the first one. It may be that my palate has changed over the last year, but i don't think this beer rates anywhere near the previous years ales.
> 
> There's a distinct lack of initial aroma, maybe a hint of toffee and dark fruits ( i admit i've just got over a mild cold so it may be my nose). First taste shows some strong caramel flavours, and maybe raisins, that turns into a burnt toffee flavour that sort of sits on the tongue.
> Overall i'd say it lacks body for such a big beer. The lack of fruit also makes it feel like big beer that's been fermeted with a lager yeast.
> [post="65847"][/post]​



Jgriffin, where did you get your case from?

- Snow


----------



## jgriffin (4/7/05)

Snow - the Grape on Mogill


----------



## Snow (6/7/05)

Well, I picked up a bottle of the 2005 version last night and, on a hunch, had a fish around the storage boxes under the stairs and, lo and behold - I found the last remaining bottle of the 2003 vintage! So, I'll be doing a side by side tasting tonight during the State of Origin  . With two of those at 6.8% alcohol, followed by a 12% Bush Amber from Belgium, I'll be in a good mood for a Maroons win! :chug: 

I'll report back on the taste comparison.....

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Weizguy (6/7/05)

RobW said:


> <chopped> From the Maltshovel newsletter:
> 
> The boys have been heads down, beer glasses up, brewing the latest Limited Release for the cold winter months. </chopped>
> [post="65634"][/post]​



Just wondering here, how can one drink beer with the glass up, while the head is down?

I blame mixed metaphors and poor copywritng for this horrendous slaughter of English.

Seth


----------



## Snow (7/7/05)

Well the Maroons got flogged  but the James Squire deadened the pain last night  . I had the 2005 vintage, followed by the 2003. Here are my notes:

*2005*
Pours a thick head that dissipates quickly. Hazy Amber colour. Initial aromas are of hops and alcohol - no malt, no fruit. Is this an ale or a lager? Flavour is of high alcohol and stale hops. Mouthfeel is thin and watery. Quite bitter. No length in the palet, except for a residual bitterness. As it warmed up, it got quite winey and the alchol was more pronounced, but not in that nice Belgian way. If I had to guess, they have added plenty of sugar, to its detriment. I would not buy another bottle of this. It wasn't unpleasant, but it wasn't great, either.

*2003*
Rich amber, almost brown colour, slightly hazy. Thick white head that dissipates quickly. Initial aromas are of rich fruit and spice- raisins, cinnamon and quite malty. Little hop aroma. Flavour is fruity, with rich malt, perfect bitterness and a touch bready, in that good wheat beer kind of way. Mouthfeel is full, without being cloying. This is a delicious beer! After warming, to around 12-15c, it really improves, and is definitely up there with all the attributes of a good Belgian strong ale, without the barnyard funkiness. I SO wish I had bout a few cases of this  

Overall impression is that they have changed the recipe completely, except for maybe the base malt and the hops. If I had to guess, they used different yeast for the 2005, as well as inferior malt, added sugar, and was brewed by a different brewmaster who doesn't like his job.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Sean (7/7/05)

Weizguy said:


> RobW said:
> 
> 
> > <chopped> From the Maltshovel newsletter:
> ...


Syphon


----------



## Ross (7/7/05)

thanks for that snow - i had my first bottle (2003) on my recent trip round the southern states - i was really impressed by it & was going to buy a carton of the new vintage - maybe just keep my money in my wallet now.... :beer:


----------



## sinkas (7/7/05)

hi all,
I tried this brew last night, and was not particularly impressed, Coopers vintage is much better.


----------

